# Whenever I do any type of curls I find that my forearms get way more of a pump than m



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

*Question:
Whenever I do any type of curls I find that my forearms get way more of a pump than my biceps. What can I do?*

Another question borrowed from IM's articles, let's see who has a good answer for this...it's an easy fix.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Most people do not keep their wrist straight.....they do a slight wrist curl during the biceps exercises.....a form of cheating ...


----------



## FranktheTank (Nov 25, 2005)

^ damn no wonder.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> ^ damn no wonder.


What do you mean?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe gripping the weights too much too.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

Source 


Answer:
This is actually a common problem as most people initiate the curling action by curling the wrists in, especially when nearing fatigue. This will improve leverage by engaging the forearm flexors, but reduce the work of the biceps muscle. What you need to do is cock your wrists backward while curling to increase the work of the biceps and effectively eliminate the forearm flexors by putting them in a weak position. You may need to reduce your curling poundages initially, however, in time, you should be able to return to your normal weights. You will also have bigger biceps to show for it!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 25, 2005)

I love forearm pumps. They rock my world.  Feels so great, just wanna turn my hands around and around.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> 
> Answer:
> This is actually a common problem as most people initiate the curling action by curling the wrists in, especially when nearing fatigue. This will improve leverage by engaging the forearm flexors, but reduce the work of the biceps muscle. What you need to do is cock your wrists backward while curling to increase the work of the biceps and effectively eliminate the forearm flexors by putting them in a weak position. You may need to reduce your curling poundages initially, however, in time, you should be able to return to your normal weights. You will also have bigger biceps to show for it!



if by "cock your wrists backward" he means supinate i totally agree, but for some reason that sounds more to me like flex your wrist so i dunno...


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> 
> Answer:
> This is actually a common problem as most people initiate the curling action by curling the wrists in, especially when nearing fatigue. This will improve leverage by engaging the forearm flexors, but reduce the work of the biceps muscle. What you need to do is cock your wrists backward while curling to increase the work of the biceps and effectively eliminate the forearm flexors by putting them in a weak position. You may need to reduce your curling poundages initially, however, in time, you should be able to return to your normal weights. You will also have bigger biceps to show for it!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> if by "cock your wrists backward" he means supinate i totally agree, but for some reason that sounds more to me like flex your wrist so i dunno...



I think they mean use wrist extension instead of flexion.


----------



## Tier (Nov 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> 
> Answer:
> This is actually a common problem as most people initiate the curling action by curling the wrists in, especially when nearing fatigue. This will improve leverage by engaging the forearm flexors, but reduce the work of the biceps muscle. What you need to do is cock your wrists backward while curling to increase the work of the biceps and effectively eliminate the forearm flexors by putting them in a weak position. You may need to reduce your curling poundages initially, however, in time, you should be able to return to your normal weights. You will also have bigger biceps to show for it!



Ahh I do that! I twist my wrists initially because they wont fit flush at my side wide side facing forward, but I didn't know it hurt my workout! Thanks for the tip


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)

What I used to do was instead of keeping my forearm stiff I was curling them at the top end of the movement to sort of cheat. 
It made my forearms grow but it killed the bicep development.
I think what they mean by cock your wrist backwords it would be like holding your hand like as if they were holding a .....







\

Red= cocked backwards
Blue= Thats how I hold it.
Yellow = I used to finish it like that


----------



## Tier (Nov 26, 2005)

But he's saying to cock your wrist backwards to disengage the forearm. Seems like my wrists would hurt but I'll try it.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> But he's saying to cock your wrist backwards to disengage the forearm. Seems like my wrists would hurt but I'll try it.


Your right, he did say that.
I guess you have to lighter in the beginning.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 26, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> But he's saying to cock your wrist backwards to disengage the forearm. Seems like my wrists would hurt but I'll try it.



It doesn't really hurt per-say, but you will have greater difficulty with your normal weight.  But you can feel the difference in your biceps afterwards.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

I sort of disagree with their notion of cocking back the wrist.  The very slight change in lever arm distance doesn't make a huge difference in the amount of torque created.  This can easily be overcome by adding a minute percentage of additional resistance to bring the tension on the biceps back to where it would be with hyperextended wrists and lower weight.  It seems to me like that would be very uncomfortable for my wrists.

I am doubting that such a minute change in the way you do barbell curls is really going to make or break the development of your biceps...


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 26, 2005)

Masturbation will build those wrists and forearms up.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just got back from the gym trying those.  Man do they isolate the biceps nicely   I will say you have to drop your weight but they don't hurt the wrist too much.  I nomally also incorporate using an incline dumbell bench and set it about halfway between verticle and a 45 degree angle.  This changes the plane that you're bicep is lifting through.  Kind of like leaning forward doing preacher curls so that you're putting the weight on the biceps through more of the curl.  What I did was do the limp wrist curl for the first six sets and then switched to hammer curls, and regular curls where I use my forearm more as my biceps burned out.  In between doing the limp wrist curls, I also did wrist curls in between sets.  Seemed to work nicely


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 26, 2005)

whenever I make a thread it seems that my thread titles are too long and sometimes they don't fit on the scree


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)

I did it on purpose, basically I don't give a sh


----------

